# Pepsi bottle. age?



## Slappy_Kincaid

It is 10 fl. oz.  The whole bottle is textured.  Pepsi cola on one side and pepsi on the other, but on both sides they are surrounded by the pepsi logo, but it's ridged, like a sun, and that's in a square on both sides. It's embossed.  Any knowlege?


----------



## digdug

Does the bottle have any numbers on the bottom?  Look for a two digit number, such as 77. That would be 1977. WHat numbers does your bottle have?  It sounds like a No Deposit No Return (NDNR) bottle. Is it marked-No Deposit No Return or No Refill?


----------



## Slappy_Kincaid

I'm not sure, I'm not at home.  I'll see in about 45 minutes. 

 Edit: 
 Okay, it says no return no deposit.  The numbers on the bottom are in a circle and some are upside down (very frustrating.)
 (B) 12 Not to be refilled 66(probably, maybe 99) 12


----------



## digdug

The 66 is the year, 1966.  Good find. The NDNR bottles have gone up in value, the Pepsi you have is probably worth around $5 or so.  The ones that are worth more are any Diet drinks, off brands (something other than Pepsi or Coke), Fanta, Sprite, Mr Pibb, Mello Yello, etc.


----------



## Slappy_Kincaid

Digdug, you're a fountain of knowlege.


----------

